# Авиация > Однополчане >  РАЗЫСКИВАЮ ВЫПУСКНИКОВ БАРНАУЛЬСКОГО ВВАУЛ-73

## Козлов Олег Алексеевич

Уважаемые соратники!
В преддверии 35-летия выпуска разыскиваю однокашников -выпускников БВВАУЛ-73. 
За два года из 153-х удалось найти 126 человек.Осталось всего 8, т.к. некоторые уже ушли в свой последний полет.
Посмотрите, пожалуйста, на список фамилий. Может быть с кем-нибудь приходилось служить вместе.

  1. *Братченко  Юрий  Викторович*  (1951г.р)- Н-Вельцов - Бранд (Су-24) – Староконстантинов – Суyркуль. Выехал в РФ ориентировочно в 1997г. 

  2.* Гузев   Сергей  Васильевич* (род.13.11.1951)– был нач.КП в Камне – далее академия, возможно находится в Миллерово

  3. * Егоров  Владимир Константинович* (1951 г.р.)   - летал в ЧВВАКУШ, уволен из СА примерно в                                                                        1975-76гг., родители  жили в Екатеринбурге

 4.  * Луценко    Михаил  И.* (1951-52г.р)   – служил в ОВВАКУЛ инструктором, перевелся в Николаев на Украину, летал на Ан-26,    Ан-30, далее перевелся на Север. 

  5. *  Маркин    Сергей  М.* (1950 г.р) - родом из Петушков, Владим. обл.  Служил в Копитнари  с Багринцевым, списался  с л/р в 76-77гг., жена из Барнаула

  6.  * Маслов  Валерий  Алексеевич* (1951-52 г.р.) - по словам Кашимова, в Кустанае были родители.  Служил в Польше комполка Су-24, выводил полк в РФ,  в Кустанае был в 98-м зам. нач. РЦ 

  7.   *Прудников  Виктор П.*(1951-52г.р.)  – служил на Украине  в Черлянах, летал на Су-24 (была  информация об аварии в декабре 1980),  1983г. - Дебрецен, затем Львов. Во Львове нет.  

  8. *Сенько   Иван   Федорович*   - возм. летал в ОБАЗе на Украине, после разгона в 86-м летал правым летчиком (1кл.) на Ан-26 в Виннице (данные от Смоглиева)  

  9. *Чикунов   Владимир В.* (1948 –50г.р) - летал в Белой (ДА), с Фадеевым переучивался в Рязани, примерно в 1976 г. убыл в Москву

Адреса и телефоны всех остальных однокашников есть на сайте БВВАУЛ (aviabvvaul.narod.ru)

----------


## pilot_73

За истекший период удалось найти почти всех, за исключением Егорова, Прудникова и Сенько.

----------


## pilot_73

*Прудников*   Виктор Петрович(1951-52г.р.)  – служил на Украине  в Черлянах, летал на Су-24м (230 БАП или "старый полк")
После  аварии в декабре 1980  списан с ЛР, служил РСП, в 1981г. заменился в   ЮГВ ( Дебрецен, в/ч пп 64344  )  и прослужил там до июля 1983г. .  Далее попал в 600 ВТАП (Кедайняй) и служил в Прибалтике до осени 1984г. без семьи, собирался перевестись в Укурей,  Завитую или Кировобад.
Жена Ольга  проживала в Черлянах  в доме N 107 еще в 1989-90.гг. с дочерью Мариной и сыном  По словам Ольги ее муж перевелся в беспилотчики в Белоруссию.

*Сенько*   Иван  Федорович   -  после выпуска тоже попал в Черляны, затем летал в ОБАЗе в Староконстантинове.  После списания Ил-28 переучился на Ан-26 и служил вo Львове  в/ч 15956  (11 ОСАП)
Примерно в 1987-м. Иван перевелся в Анадырь (в/ч 96014) и летал там до увольнения в 1991-92г., после чего вернулся во Львов, поработал в отеле «Интурист» и куда-то переехал (возм. в другую страну).

----------

